
Free College – Jenny Durkan for Seattle - troydavis
https://jennyforseattle.com/issues/affordable-seattle/seattle-promise-free-college-tuition/
======
troydavis
Here's more about this plan, which the just-sworn-in Mayor Durkan is now
implementing:

"We Can Make Free Community College a Reality for Every Seattle Public High
School Graduate": [https://medium.com/@JennyforSeattle/we-can-make-free-
communi...](https://medium.com/@JennyforSeattle/we-can-make-free-community-
college-a-reality-for-every-seattle-public-high-school-graduate-acbcd93c2696)

